

Arborsculpture - growing living sculptures, chairs, doors, and houses - arfrank
http://lda.ucdavis.edu/people/2008/TLink.pdf

======
gtom123
Arborsculpture relates to Richard Reames's method of shaping trees At
wikipedia a group of people from the field of shaping trees came to the
consensus that a neutral name was needed for the artform, and Tree shaping was
decided upon. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_shaping>.

